# AmpliTube iRig - plug your guitar into your iPhone and rock out



## JMP2203 (May 11, 2010)

damn i want an iphone now


----------



## right_to_rage (May 11, 2010)

Oh my god! That is really impressive.


----------



## Leuchty (May 11, 2010)

Wow.


----------



## Aurochs34 (May 11, 2010)

Wow, that's pretty insane.

wtf though, where all my Smokey users at?!


----------



## metaljazz247 (May 11, 2010)

SOLD! ...as soon as I get my iPhone


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 11, 2010)

I call shenanigans! First, why only the iPhone and not Android phones?! Second, does any mobile device currently posses the processing power to handle such a task? I'd be interested to hear clips...


----------



## IK Multimedia (May 13, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I call shenanigans! First, why only the iPhone and not Android phones?! Second, does any mobile device currently posses the processing power to handle such a task? I'd be interested to hear clips...


We are currently most adept with iPhone development as far as mobile platforms go (currently there are many GrooveMaker iPhone apps on the market) and we're following the iPhone market for this sort of app first too.

RE: Processing - Yes, these devices sure do - at least at the hands of our developers  This is already running smoothly on and has been tested on devices including iPod Touch (2nd gen only), iPhone 3G/3GS, and iPad. The technology/DSP used is not an exact port of AT3, but is created by the same team and with the same attention to quality of sound. It was coded from scratch to achieve the best sound and performance on this platform.

This isn't vapor - the adapters exist and will be shipped when all produced, and the app is working. This video is probably a better example - the sounds being used are dry guitar sounds like those you'd get by plugging in with the iRig adapter and the processed sounds are using AmpliTube iPhone:


----------



## JPhoenix19 (May 13, 2010)

^^ thanks for that video. That's a little more convincing.

If it ever came out for the android platform I might consider it. Definately a great concept, to be sure.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 13, 2010)

FUCKING SOLD


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 13, 2010)

This is impressive and makes me want to get my own Ipod Touch dedicated for to this.

Can this possibly hooked up on a live setting?


----------



## Opeth666 (May 13, 2010)

dude if they make this for the Androids I am fucking sold! I am always on the go and if this is produced I will be happy forever on end. 



asmegin_slayer said:


> This is impressive and makes me want to get my own Ipod Touch dedicated for to this.
> 
> Can this possibly hooked up on a live setting?



I wouldn't doubt it just play it through some speakers or the PA system...but it would probably be pretty pointless unless you plan on playing the clean or distorted channels the entire time unless they make a footswitch for this.


----------



## Randy (May 13, 2010)

Can this application make me play like 1:11 in that clip? Because if so, I'll take two.


----------



## mrhankey87 (May 13, 2010)

I'm SOLD!


----------



## cardinal (May 14, 2010)

This is awesome.


----------



## Andromalia (May 14, 2010)

Wonder how long the battery will hold.


----------



## Variant (May 14, 2010)

What if you, like me, abhor Mac anything?  

There is _*so*_ much of this stuff coming out right now, and almost none of it cross platform with Android or other portable operating systems.


----------



## voiceguitar (May 14, 2010)

fuck yea! sold... these developers are making mad cash guaranteed


----------



## Mindcrime1204 (May 14, 2010)

*laughs at anyone without an iphone*

jk

But, im DEFF gonna get this for mine!

SOLD!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 14, 2010)

Variant said:


> What if you, like me, abhor Mac anything?
> 
> There is _*so*_ much of this stuff coming out right now, and almost none of it cross platform with Android or other portable operating systems.



It's difficult to create a program for all mobile devices (Android, Iphone OS, Web OS, Symbian..etc). Especially since there probably in a different code. All I know if I had the choice to make money, I'll write code for the iphone since the app store already has a great track record.

Don't get me wrong, I like android quite a bit. Just got to look at the business perspective of it.


----------



## 13point9 (May 14, 2010)

wonder if they come up with a different version for the larger screen on the iPad so you can adjust more than one thing at once?

if they do the iPad has a use hahaha


----------



## IK Multimedia (May 14, 2010)

13point9 said:


> wonder if they come up with a different version for the larger screen on the iPad so you can adjust more than one thing at once?
> 
> if they do the iPad has a use hahaha


There's a version for the iPad that will do just that. Also, you can currently adjust more than one knob at a time (I just made sure of that, what fun!) and the iPad version will show so many more things to do so with.


----------



## Vigil87420 (May 14, 2010)

Not to sound like a negative nancy or anything... but how would this be useful... ever...??? Haha.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 14, 2010)

Vigil87420 said:


> Not to sound like a negative nancy or anything... but how would this be useful... ever...??? Haha.



There are musicians out there who would like to practice in silence without bothering people.

Yes some of us do have Pods or other multieffects plugins to plug into headphones, but if you don't, this would be perfect.


----------



## Vigil87420 (May 14, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> There are musicians out there who would like to practice in silence without bothering people.
> 
> Yes some of us do have Pods or other multieffects plugins to plug into headphones, but if you don't, this would be perfect.



Hm. I guess that makes sense. The audio clips sounded really bad to me though. Personally I think I'd rather get one of these!

Peavey Vypyr


----------



## asmegin_slayer (May 14, 2010)

Vigil87420 said:


> Hm. I guess that makes sense. The audio clips sounded really bad to me though. Personally I think I'd rather get one of these!
> 
> Peavey Vypyr



Its about ULTRA ULTRA portability, the Vypr is nice. But do you really think you'll drag that thing around while you have something on your phone that will get you by?


----------



## Vigil87420 (May 14, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Its about ULTRA ULTRA portability, the Vypr is nice. But do you really think you'll drag that thing around while you have something on your phone that will get you by?



I mean, I really only practice at home. The only other place my guitar goes is to band practice so I guess it doesn't really apply to me.


----------



## Chickenhawk (May 14, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> Second, does any mobile device currently posses the processing power to handle such a task? I'd be interested to hear clips...



The iPhone is powerful enough to run Windows XP flawlessly.


----------



## technomancer (May 14, 2010)

Variant said:


> What if you, like me, abhor Mac anything?
> 
> There is _*so*_ much of this stuff coming out right now, and almost none of it cross platform with Android or other portable operating systems.



You chose your platform, don't whine because people choose not to develop for it. Bottom line is there are more iPhone OS devices than Android devices, so it makes more sense to develop for them first.

Looks like a great product, kudos to the developer


----------



## IK Multimedia (May 15, 2010)

Thanks for the kind words, constructive criticism, and any comments. Here's a little more to chew on:

We've added some more videos, with the iRig adapter attached!

SRV / Texas Rock on iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9TU1K5I8Ak8 

Metal amp on iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mK9JG406hZQ 

70s Vintage amp tone on iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLlOgPHXAsg 

Nashville country rock on iPhone: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Co_Pd6b56ds


----------



## Customisbetter (May 15, 2010)

FUCK That is so cool. Thanks for the awesome vids.


----------



## cardinal (May 15, 2010)

Looks really fun, but why no JCM800 vid?


----------



## IK Multimedia (May 17, 2010)

cardinal said:


> Looks really fun, but why no JCM800 vid?


More videos are coming, but I will make sure the people making them know there's a little gap here in that we didn't show you the JCM800. It is working and sounds great, so I'm sure we'll get to it (and I'll try to make sure people know they should!)


----------



## metalmonster (May 17, 2010)

What about latency ?


----------



## Triple7 (May 17, 2010)

JPhoenix19 said:


> I call shenanigans! First, why only the iPhone and not Android phones?! Second, does any mobile device currently posses the processing power to handle such a task? I'd be interested to hear clips...


 

So this definitely won't work on a Droid???

Dammit, if only the iPhone where verizon.


----------



## IK Multimedia (May 17, 2010)

metalmonster said:


> What about latency ?


The latency will be very low and equivalent to that of AmpliTube on the Mac/PC platform. Basically it is running at a buffer size of 128/256 samples (based on a selection in the preferences of the app).


----------



## technomancer (May 17, 2010)

Triple7 said:


> So this definitely won't work on a Droid???
> 
> Dammit, if only the iPhone where verizon.



Supposedly soon


----------



## DrewsifStalin (May 18, 2010)

I just raged. I bought the peice of shit jam amp app and they didnt refund it, and now this comes out to rub it in?


----------



## Triple7 (May 18, 2010)

technomancer said:


> Supposedly soon


 




Have a little rep for your avatar as well sir


----------



## slapnutz (May 19, 2010)

IK, thanks for the info so far! Any interest in developing for the Droid phones atm? Especially with the Snapdragon CPU and larger RAM compared to the current iPhone? (eg HTC Droid Incredible)

(or are you just waiting for the 4g iphone to be released?)

Also, how this affecting the battery life?

Cheers.


----------



## Misanthropy (May 19, 2010)

Fella playing joe satriani with jcm 800 model.


----------



## IK Multimedia (May 19, 2010)

And two more of our official vids... 

AmpliTube iRig Alternative Video - Alternative Rock Tone on Your iPhone


AmpliTube iRig Modern Rock Video - Modern Rock Tone on Your iPhone


RE: Droid - We're not really waiting for anything in particular iPhone-wise, we'll be taking a look at what hardware Droid users are currently using and analyzing data like that, along with other market data.


----------



## technomancer (May 19, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> RE: Droid - We're not really waiting for anything in particular iPhone-wise, we'll be taking a look at what hardware Droid users are currently using and analyzing data like that, along with other market data.



But for now, Droid Doesn't 

Sorry, apologies, I couldn't resist. For the record I do not own an iPhone, I just find the Droid ads completely retarded.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 19, 2010)

Droid doesn't


----------



## letlev (May 25, 2010)

asmegin_slayer said:


> Its about ULTRA ULTRA portability, the Vypr is nice. But do you really think you'll drag that thing around while you have something on your phone that will get you by?



If you just need something to get you by then a $40 Vox headphone amp works pretty well... Ok for practice but nothing else though. 

I have an iPhone but since I have the headphone amp I don't really have a desire for this app.


----------



## Customisbetter (May 25, 2010)

I just bought an iPhone for this. Can't wait!


----------



## scottro202 (May 25, 2010)

Opeth666 said:


> dude if they make this for the Androids I am fucking sold! I am always on the go and if this is produced I will be happy forever on end.
> 
> 
> 
> I wouldn't doubt it just play it through some speakers or the PA system...but it would probably be pretty pointless unless you plan on playing the clean or distorted channels the entire time unless they make a footswitch for this.



This would be useful in a recording environment, also. For instance, let's say you go over to a friend/bandmate/relative's studio, and they said they had amps for you to use. Now, you arrive at this studio to find you don't like any of their amps for whatever reason. You whip out your iPhone, record your stuff with Amplitube tones, and proceed to administer the 4PPl3 BR00T4LZ  

Or if you're to broke/cheap/hesitant to buy amplitube, like the computer one, that would be cool, too.


----------



## snuif09 (May 25, 2010)

scottro202 said:


> Or if you're to broke/cheap/hesitant to buy amplitube, like the computer one, that would be cool, too.



why would you have an iphone if you are broke
things cost more then a cheap pc xD


----------



## schecter007 (May 25, 2010)

If i can get some sic 8 string tones out of this thing then where the fuck can i order one!!!!


----------



## scottro202 (May 25, 2010)

snuif09 said:


> why would you have an iphone if you are broke
> things cost more then a cheap pc xD



Alright alright, maybe you got it as a gift, and then you owed some dude from the mafia money or something. 

I don't have all the answers to everything, I'm not God, when I get girls pregnant they aren't virgins anymore


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 1, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Thanks for the kind words, constructive criticism, and any comments. Here's a little more to chew on:
> 
> We've added some more videos, with the iRig adapter attached!
> 
> ...


 
These videos rock! Looking forward to getting this.


----------



## Hollowway (Jun 1, 2010)

Just saw this. I am so TOTALLY getting this. This is perfect for when I go visit the in-laws and don't feel like carting my whole POD. Nothing kills a practice session faster than the plink plink plink of an electric played acoustically. Here's hoping the 4G model comes out right after the WWDC next week!
Btw, is this iRIG thing not yet released? When is it going to be available?


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 2, 2010)

Hollowway said:


> Just saw this. I am so TOTALLY getting this. This is perfect for when I go visit the in-laws and don't feel like carting my whole POD. Nothing kills a practice session faster than the plink plink plink of an electric played acoustically. Here's hoping the 4G model comes out right after the WWDC next week!
> Btw, is this iRIG thing not yet released? When is it going to be available?


Thanks, you can preorder it but it is not yet out. The app should hit the App Store upon approval but that is not a set amount of time. However, it should easily be there before the iRig ships - which is in very early July.


----------



## orb451 (Jun 2, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Thanks, you can preorder it but it is not yet out. The app should hit the App Store upon approval but that is not a set amount of time. However, it should easily be there before the iRig ships - which is in very early July.



Hello, this product looks pretty damned cool! Love the vids on YouTube. I'm not interested in getting an iPhone and was looking at the iPod Touch as an alternative. Any benefit to getting the current middle-of-the-road or low end iPod Touchs for use with the iRig??? At $199 for an 8GB model I'd be more than happy to just use that with the iRig if I can get away with it. That is, low-latency and no noticeable performance hit between it and say the $299 16GB model.

Any info is appreciated!


----------



## usagi (Jun 2, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Thanks, you can preorder it but it is not yet out. The app should hit the App Store upon approval but that is not a set amount of time. However, it should easily be there before the iRig ships - which is in very early July.



That's what I was looking for. I already pre-ordered but I could not find anywhere that says when it is due out. I'm going to need the 32 gig Ipod.


----------



## guitarguru777 (Jun 3, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> RE: Droid - We're not really waiting for anything in particular iPhone-wise, we'll be taking a look at what hardware Droid users are currently using and analyzing data like that, along with other market data.



Android phones have much more processing power then the iPhone my Nexus one has a 1ghz chip and 512 ram. On top of that being able to load the App on the SD card and use the SD card buss to run most of the interfacing / program.

There is no reason NOT to develop for Android as the technology and OS is far superior to the iPhone.

Why leave an entire market of users in the dust?

Besides AT&T's iPhone support is waning, and more and more phone manufacturers are moving to the android platform. HTC, Samsung, Nokia, even Motorola with the Click and Droid.

So you can use the iPhone and be limited to AT&T users, or you can expand out to the Android platform and cover all major Cell carriers in the US and Europe. 

Seems pretty simple to me from a business stand point, 93 million AT&T customer of which less than 2% own an iPhone, or cover all the major carriers and billions of users.

2% of a billion is alot more then 2% of 93 million...... doesnt take a genius to figure that out .... lol

No Offense


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 9, 2010)

orb451 said:


> Hello, this product looks pretty damned cool! Love the vids on YouTube. I'm not interested in getting an iPhone and was looking at the iPod Touch as an alternative. Any benefit to getting the current middle-of-the-road or low end iPod Touchs for use with the iRig??? At $199 for an 8GB model I'd be more than happy to just use that with the iRig if I can get away with it. That is, low-latency and no noticeable performance hit between it and say the $299 16GB model.
> 
> Any info is appreciated!


It works best on iPhone 3GS in our testing (out of iPhone 3G, iPod Touch, and iPhone 3GS) but it was fine on the Touch. I'd get a better model, considering the new iPhone is on the way and things will get refreshed soon thus making the better models cheaper soon.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 9, 2010)

guitarguru777 said:


> Android phones have much more processing power then the iPhone my Nexus one has a 1ghz chip and 512 ram. On top of that being able to load the App on the SD card and use the SD card buss to run most of the interfacing / program.
> 
> There is no reason NOT to develop for Android as the technology and OS is far superior to the iPhone.
> 
> ...


We're currently looking into/researching Android but unfortunately the market that exists for this (and our previous expertise with iPhone apps) makes the Apple platform the clear winner first - I do see your numbers but trust me the iPhone numbers are VERY promising for app developers at this time. There have also been technical issues with audio apps on the Android platform, widely reported and noted by developers that would like to create better audio apps, and we'll also watch that. We're not ignoring anything but developing what we can for the market that best suits the product at this time.


----------



## Daggorath (Jun 9, 2010)

Looks very interesting, that with a microcube would be win for a travelling musician. The one problem is that guitars aren't that portable.


----------



## El Caco (Jun 9, 2010)

This looks really cool and I will pick it up for sure. I can even imagine some people carrying their iPod/iPhone as a backup rig for a small gig as well as using it for silent practice.

However now that I have seen this I can only dream that the TSE X30 sim packaged with some cabs will get ported to the iphone or better yet someone like IK Multimedia would buy a license for the X30 and add it to their existing products.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmmm some good ideas. The top requests so far have been for recording and slowing down of imported tracks. Gear suggestions are welcome, though yes we know we have a great deal of gear to be picked from in AmpliTube 3, etc. 

Only two days until you can actually try it out... http://www.amplitube.com/irig


----------



## Opeth666 (Jun 14, 2010)

...just waiting for it to come to the Android


----------



## mgcasella (Jun 14, 2010)

As soon as it comes out for the Android I'm buying it!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 16, 2010)

AmpliTube for iPhone is now in wide release. Get the FREE version with 3 stompboxes, 1 amp+cabinet, 2 microphones here: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amplitube-free/id373309342?mt=8

Also there are LE and Full versions:

AmpliTube LE: 5 stompboxes, 1 amplifier + cabinet, 2 microphones - $2.99/&#8364;2.39
AmpliTube LE for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


AmpliTube: 11 stompboxes, 5 amps + cabinets, 2 microphones - $19.99/&#8364;15.99
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amplitube/id373524000?mt=8

You can even audition with your own tracks (obviously best dry/direct signals) using the "easter egg" included in the program.


----------



## jaretthale78 (Jun 16, 2010)

a hand held line 6 amp? jokes, this is pretty cool


----------



## LordOVchaoS (Jun 16, 2010)

For all of you saying, "When in comes to Android..." I wouldn't get your hopes up. Android = Linux. Linux is WAY behind in the digital audio field!!! Sure, there's Ubuntu studio, 64 studio, etc... but they don't even run VST effects yet!!! 

Since Amplitube is a VST effect, I don't see it happening any time soon  Amplitube can't be made to work on Linux at this time. Guitar Rig 3 worked on an old obsolete version of Wine but now it doesn't work at all. Think about what you have to have to hook an instrument to a Linux computer. Jack... quite possibly the most un-user-friendly interface in existence... 

I am a proud Android owner, I'm not dogging them. They're just way behind Apple in terms of audio. 

That said, this app is cool, yet not cool enough for me to own an Apple product


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 16, 2010)

SUPER EXCITED when does the adapter release?


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 16, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> SUPER EXCITED when does the adapter release?


Very early July. For now, there are 8 audio samples to route through the gear that are included. Also, if you have dry/direct guitar tracks you want to play through it you just import them as if you were importing a normal song to play along with, but hold the play button down once it is imported and wait for the timer to turn grey. You'll hear that the audio clip will now be routed through the gear!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 16, 2010)

OOOOOOOOOOOOH BUDDY! I just pre ordered the new Iphone 4 and I'm anxious to get this soon!


----------



## Customisbetter (Jun 16, 2010)

I downloaded it today and tinkered for a minute. JUST as cool as i expected. Super excited for the adapter now.


----------



## jsousa (Jun 16, 2010)

super awesome!!! just trying to think when id use it i guess


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 18, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I downloaded it today and tinkered for a minute. JUST as cool as i expected. Super excited for the adapter now.


Did you import any of your own dry/direct tracks?


----------



## ZigZag (Jun 22, 2010)

I downloaded the Amplitube FREE app. I have to say it sounds pretty good. I will be picking up the full app when iRig comes out.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 28, 2010)

3 days to go until the iRig ships! July 1st in Europe, July 7th in the US&#8230;

Get the FREE version of AmpliTube For iPhone here: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amplitube-free/id373309342?mt=8


----------



## krylon (Jun 28, 2010)

i have nothing but great things to say about amplitube and ik mm. i dont mind the 20$ for the app, and 40$ for the adapter, but seriously guys, 13$ to ship the adapter within the usa? this thing is no bigger than a roll of quarters and youre charging enough to ship it to the other side of the world. at least charge 49.99 and 3.00 for shipping.

am i nitpicking? i dont think i am. just tired of being nickel and dimed to death in this world of micro-transactions.


----------



## usagi (Jun 28, 2010)

You know what make it perfect is a drop tuner like the morpheus pedal. I cant wait for this to arrive. Its looking more and more like there will be a ferry commute in my future.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 28, 2010)

usagi said:


> You know what make it perfect is a drop tuner like the morpheus pedal. I cant wait for this to arrive. Its looking more and more like there will be a ferry commute in my future.


Nice idea! I would love an "instant drop D" setting on the pitch shifter myself.

If the shipping from us to you ends up being prohibitive, take a look and contact one of our dealers at IK Multimedia Resellers And Distributors - see if a local dealer carries it or an online has a good deal for you. Also if you have JamPoints you can offset up to half the cost of the iRig.


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jun 28, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Nice idea! I would love an "instant drop D" setting on the pitch shifter myself.
> 
> If the shipping from us to you ends up being prohibitive, take a look and contact one of our dealers at IK Multimedia Resellers And Distributors - see if a local dealer carries it or an online has a good deal for you. Also if you have JamPoints you can offset up to half the cost of the iRig.



It can be pre-ordered on Guitar Center website. Standard shipping is just $5.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you. Online dealers are starting to heat things up. I notice we are also being asked about the SECOND shipment before they release the first so the preorders must be looking pretty good. Two more days until it starts shipping!


----------



## Jeffw65 (Jun 30, 2010)

Any idea when it might be available in Australia (Sydney)?


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 30, 2010)

Jeffw65 said:


> Any idea when it might be available in Australia (Sydney)?


We will ship orders from our store ASAP but you are probably best checking the dealer list at IK Multimedia Resellers And Distributors and seeing if any Australia dealers are getting them sooner (and shipping will not be a prohibitive factor).


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jun 30, 2010)

Also, one more day to go! Give the app a try, then you can pick up the iRig adapter and really get some good use out of it VERY soon.

AmpliTube Free: 3 stompboxes, 1 amp+cabinet, 2 microphones
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amplitube-free/id373309342?mt=8 


AmpliTube LE: 5 stompboxes, 1 amplifier + cabinet, 2 microphones - $2.99/&#8364;2.39
AmpliTube LE for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


AmpliTube: 11 stompboxes, 5 amps + cabinets, 2 microphones - $19.99/&#8364;15.99
http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amplitube/id373524000?mt=8


----------



## MorbidTravis (Jun 30, 2010)

They brought that out at a seminar at school, and all i can say is i want an iphone just for that


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 1, 2010)

technomancer said:


> You chose your platform, don't whine because people choose not to develop for it. Bottom line is there are more iPhone OS devices than Android devices, so it makes more sense to develop for them first.
> 
> Looks like a great product, kudos to the developer



True, but android is easily on track to overtake the iphone soon. Good business would be to prepare for that. I bet NI is already on it.


----------



## skattabrain (Jul 1, 2010)

guitarguru777 said:


> Android phones have much more processing power then the iPhone my Nexus one has a 1ghz chip and 512 ram. On top of that being able to load the App on the SD card and use the SD card buss to run most of the interfacing / program.
> 
> There is no reason NOT to develop for Android as the technology and OS is far superior to the iPhone.
> 
> ...



Exactly, and android has only been on the market for months. maybe the current gen android devices are not yet ready, but by the time an android app is developed, the 2nd gen devices will be a plenty

So blind fan boyisms aside, it would be bad business to ingore the coming wave of android devices.

So get off your apple koolaid and have some of my koolaid.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 1, 2010)

We're not ignoring Android. There are good and bad to any market/device. We weigh it all and with our experience in previous iPhone apps this coming first could probably have been expected. We are looking at all viable platforms for our flagship products.

Note that iRig shipping started! Check out the pics added: IK Multimedia&#039;s Photos - New product SHIPPING - AmpliTube iRig | Facebook


----------



## krylon (Jul 1, 2010)

just get an ipod, no contract needed. and the price on 3rd gens is steadily dropping at amazon.com.

trust me people, the last thing youre gonna want is the damn phone ringing while youre jamming. i learned this a few years ago trying to use my palm treo as a gps and constantly being interrupted with calls and u-turns.

6 more days for us US folks!


----------



## orb451 (Jul 1, 2010)

krylon said:


> just get an ipod, no contract needed. and the price on 3rd gens is steadily dropping at amazon.com.
> 
> trust me people, the last thing youre gonna want is the damn phone ringing while youre jamming. i learned this a few years ago trying to use my palm treo as a gps and constantly being interrupted with calls and u-turns.
> 
> 6 more days for us US folks!



And with that, can anyone here who buys this thing, and uses it with an iPod report back on performance??? I'm not getting an iPhone and want to know how good it'll work (from actual users) with an iPod touch.

Thanks!


----------



## asmegin_slayer (Jul 1, 2010)

skattabrain said:


> Exactly, and android has only been on the market for months. maybe the current gen android devices are not yet ready, but by the time an android app is developed, the 2nd gen devices will be a plenty
> 
> So blind fan boyisms aside, it would be bad business to ingore the coming wave of android devices.
> 
> So get off your apple koolaid and have some of my koolaid.



Please refer to this comment from a fellow board member.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2012209-post57.html

and here

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/2021732-post65.html


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 2, 2010)

Couldn't wait. I went ahead and bought the full Amplitube app. It rocks! Ready for the iRig now!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 2, 2010)

Would love to see an "unboxing" video, especially from someone who ordered from us  hint hint, some little surprises may be in store for lucky folks.


----------



## Jeffw65 (Jul 2, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Did you import any of your own dry/direct tracks?



I did, but when I press and hold play after a while playback just stops. I guess I'm doing something wrong.


----------



## Jeffw65 (Jul 2, 2010)

Also as a matter of interest, is there a technical reason why tracks can't be imported directly from the songs on the device?


----------



## El Caco (Jul 3, 2010)

My guess is Apple does not allow apps to access itunes in order to prevent sharing.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 3, 2010)

Jeffw65 said:


> I did, but when I press and hold play after a while playback just stops. I guess I'm doing something wrong.


Holding play until the timer turns grey only activates the routing through the gear. Hit play again and your track will play once. If you click "loop" it will loop over and over again.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 3, 2010)

s7eve said:


> My guess is Apple does not allow apps to access itunes in order to prevent sharing.


Yes, at this time we cannot directly access those files in a way that would make them playable at all.


----------



## Jeffw65 (Jul 3, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Holding play until the timer turns grey only activates the routing through the gear. Hit play again and your track will play once. If you click "loop" it will loop over and over again.



Oh, now I get it, thanks. 

Got the full app - looks great. Coupla dealers here in Sydney tell me they'll have the iRig in 2-3 weeks. 

Any future plans to add a recording capability? Would be great to be able to record both 'effected' and dry, with the latter could then 'remix' through different setups experimentally.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 5, 2010)

Jeffw65 said:


> Oh, now I get it, thanks.
> 
> Got the full app - looks great. Coupla dealers here in Sydney tell me they'll have the iRig in 2-3 weeks.
> 
> Any future plans to add a recording capability? Would be great to be able to record both 'effected' and dry, with the latter could then 'remix' through different setups experimentally.


Absolutely. Plans and motion started, I don't have a date for that or the other most-wanted feature (and other models, etc... oops I've said too much!!!)


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 5, 2010)

The first unboxing video, a nice touch is that you don't need to cut one of those annoying sharp plastic packages to get to your iRig


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 6, 2010)

New video: Richard Fortus of Guns N' Roses says "the most interesting thing to happen to the iPhone yet":


----------



## usagi (Jul 6, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Nice idea! I would love an "instant drop D" setting on the pitch shifter myself.
> 
> If the shipping from us to you ends up being prohibitive, take a look and contact one of our dealers at IK Multimedia Resellers And Distributors - see if a local dealer carries it or an online has a good deal for you. Also if you have JamPoints you can offset up to half the cost of the iRig.


I did the pre order. Do you know when these ship in the US?


----------



## Jeffw65 (Jul 7, 2010)

Would the iRig output be ok to direct through the line-in on a laptop, or does that really require a dedicated device to get a reasonable quality signal in>


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 7, 2010)

Jeffw65 said:


> Would the iRig output be ok to direct through the line-in on a laptop, or does that really require a dedicated device to get a reasonable quality signal in>


You could, would be just like headphone out from any other device actually at least a touch better. We'll have recording in there soon enough so you can just export what you do anyway if that's a better scenario.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 7, 2010)

usagi said:


> I did the pre order. Do you know when these ship in the US?


Should be shipping as soon as today! You'll have yours soon.


----------



## usagi (Jul 7, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## Jeffw65 (Jul 7, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> You could, would be just like headphone out from any other device actually at least a touch better. We'll have recording in there soon enough so you can just export what you do anyway if that's a better scenario.



Perfect solution! Excellent. 

While we're on the subject of possible future enhancements of the software, would be handy to be able to name presets and also be able to see some sort of summary of their configuration, a little graphical display of boxes and amp with their settings perhaps?


----------



## ZigZag (Jul 8, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> New video: Richard Fortus of Guns N' Roses says "the most interesting thing to happen to the iPhone yet":




Awesome video of Richard Fortus! Need that speaker set up he has in addition to the iRig!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 9, 2010)

Jeffw65 said:


> Perfect solution! Excellent.
> 
> While we're on the subject of possible future enhancements of the software, would be handy to be able to name presets and also be able to see some sort of summary of their configuration, a little graphical display of boxes and amp with their settings perhaps?


Yes, I love the idea. Thank you. I do forward these to the developers. We even had a request to do video recording and audio recording! They wanted to have people able to show off using it and making YouTube videos so much that they figured we could make it happen  We're humbled by the faith people have in us. It is a dang cool little bit of gear though, I must admit.

...and the orders are out the door! More coming in and going out but we're moving these things worldwide now. Awesome.


----------



## madrigal77 (Jul 9, 2010)

Personally I think AmpKit looks better. Peavey 6534 FTW!!


----------



## ncbrock (Jul 9, 2010)

NOOOO why does this have to be for 2nd gen+ I have a 1st gen ipod.


----------



## tekkadon d (Jul 10, 2010)

can you only buy them through the IK store?
also would both the ampkit and irig plugs be compatible with either program?


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 10, 2010)

tekkadon d said:


> can you only buy them through the IK store?
> also would both the ampkit and irig plugs be compatible with either program?


There are many dealers carrying it, check with your preferred dealer or one on this list: IK Multimedia Resellers And Distributors. We don't recommend other cables as iRig was made for just this purpose and can't really tell you whether AmpKit cable works, now can we since it isn't available anywhere  We'd love to try the cable and app but alas......

As far as it looking better, YMMV but remember AmpliTube For iPhone was created by innovators in the amp sim field. The Peavey model you mention is actually programmed by Agile from what I see, not the Peavey/Revalver folks for some reason. They make nice scale/tab tools and a metronome, cool social application, and what looks like a kick-ass Merck Medical manual but we stick to audio applications that produce quality sound. The iRig hardware is also way in our comfort zone.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 11, 2010)

Check out a video with bass and analog synth running through AmpliTube iRig: Experimenting with the IK Multimedia iRig Sam Mallery


----------



## bradley_ny (Jul 11, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> There are many dealers carrying it, check with your preferred dealer or one on this list: IK Multimedia Resellers And Distributors. We don't recommend other cables as iRig was made for just this purpose and can't really tell you whether AmpKit cable works, now can we since it isn't available anywhere  We'd love to try the cable and app but alas......
> 
> As far as it looking better, YMMV but remember AmpliTube For iPhone was created by innovators in the amp sim field. The Peavey model you mention is actually programmed by Agile from what I see, not the Peavey/Revalver folks for some reason. They make nice scale/tab tools and a metronome, cool social application, and what looks like a kick-ass Merck Medical manual but we stick to audio applications that produce quality sound. The iRig hardware is also way in our comfort zone.



Thanks Peter! Your comments about our programs are very gracious.
We're hoping to ship AmpKit and AmpKit LiNK in July, but there are outside dependencies on both. I'll be sure to update you when it becomes available.  If there are any questions about any of our products, I'm happy to answer.


----------



## Zugster (Jul 11, 2010)

The interface looks very sexy and it sounds good... but I already have a Korg 5D, which is likely better.


----------



## Soubi7string (Jul 12, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Check out a video with bass and analog synth running through AmpliTube iRig: Experimenting with the IK Multimedia iRig Sam Mallery



That guy sure can make a product very unappealling and look rather shitastic
but I know yalls product isn't bad like that due to the other live vids you guys made and well eq'd correctly to an extent


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 12, 2010)

Thanks, it definitely isn't as high-quality a video compared to the directly-recorded type but I wanted to show something a bit different. Yes, the Fortus video is pretty much the top dog... so far. We'll get some better quality videos of things other than guitar plugged into iRig soon.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 12, 2010)

bradley_ny said:


> Thanks Peter! Your comments about our programs are very gracious.
> We're hoping to ship AmpKit and AmpKit LiNK in July, but there are outside dependencies on both. I'll be sure to update you when it becomes available.  If there are any questions about any of our products, I'm happy to answer.


Thanks, are you from Peavey or Agile Partners? I'll be sure to ask any amp sim or guitar hardware questions if from Peavey, but if you are from Agile I'll shoot the iPhone product questions over if I have any.


----------



## bradley_ny (Jul 12, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> Thanks, are you from Peavey or Agile Partners? I'll be sure to ask any amp sim or guitar hardware questions if from Peavey, but if you are from Agile I'll shoot the iPhone product questions over if I have any.


Sounds grand. I'm from Agile Partners. If you want to know anything at all about AmpKit; or the creation, testing, and development of AmpKit LiNK: I'm the guy to ask.


----------



## krylon (Jul 12, 2010)

just got my irig in (still dont understand that high shipping cost, i'll just pretend i paid for the "free" amplitube lanyard) and got my full amplitube on my ipod 3g. very excellent latency i must say, now time to really get down with it.

post your settings people!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 12, 2010)

krylon said:


> just got my irig in (still dont understand that high shipping cost, i'll just pretend i paid for the "free" amplitube lanyard) and got my full amplitube on my ipod 3g. very excellent latency i must say, now time to really get down with it.
> 
> post your settings people!


Unfortunately we don't have the infrastructure of the dealers/distributors that charge free or low shipping but if we keep moving things like iRig like we do that might change  

Definitely post settings! Thanks for the good word on latency too. I figured a real go at it would convince people, and the Richard Fortus video is a good one for that too. It kept up well eh?


----------



## bklixuz (Jul 12, 2010)

still a hassle coz your still bring your guitar that is a big thing... it they can make your guitar put into the ipod with the amplitube then I'll be SOLD hahaha fuckin awesome if this will happen!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 13, 2010)

bklixuz said:


> still a hassle coz your still bring your guitar that is a big thing... it they can make your guitar put into the ipod with the amplitube then I'll be SOLD hahaha fuckin awesome if this will happen!


I was just thinking yesterday that it would be great to have a literal air guitar to input into this. I can visualize and do the correct motions without a guitar so where's the air guitar? We can't develop EVERYTHING now


----------



## krylon (Jul 14, 2010)

i dunno if this is the place for suggestions, if not pls direct me to that place.
after some playing with it i have a few suggestions, some i'm sure were already in the works but here goes:

be able to lock the preset screen b/c i constantly hit the setup button or something as i lay the ipod down.

master vol

be able to put fx in the amp loop.

a special guitar strap with a pouch that has a clear window to access the "locked" preset screen, and cords pre-ran thru it for wireless style jamming. i'll take the beta tester job for this one hehe oh and the credit lol.

mic positions(in a perfect world)

just ideas to throw at the developers. whom you can tell i'm totally happy with the product so far. a lil more refining and yall got gold.


----------



## krylon (Jul 14, 2010)

oh yea 2 more things to add:

stop the annoying popups about the demo play and mic warning on my full version.

the main one i forgot to add in the previous post TURN OFF THE FEEDBACK FEATURE BY DEFAULT PLS PLS PLS PLS. hate turning it off everytime i start the app.


----------



## victim5150 (Jul 14, 2010)

Just got my iRig. Pretty cool. Option to route some effects in the amps FX loop would be cool.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 14, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions! I will forward them, and you can also make them directly at AmpliTube iRig too.

Thanks again, this is an exciting time for us and hopefully the thousands that have iRig. I personally love the mobility. Those around me? Not so much. Oh well, F them


----------



## krylon (Jul 14, 2010)

i like the mobility too, i'd like to have that all in one strap thing i mentioned for the ultimate in mobility.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 16, 2010)

krylon said:


> i like the mobility too, i'd like to have that all in one strap thing i mentioned for the ultimate in mobility.


It is something that has been mentioned. Got any good contacts at strap companies?


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 19, 2010)

I asked and someone here actually had thought about the strap and also there's a way to clip the device to a mic stand and one to clip it to your headstock already. Pretty cool stuff in the iPhone accessory market, I should never have doubted it 

Here are the app links and a link to the reviews, if anybody needs more iRig info:

AmpliTube Free: 3 stompboxes, 1 amp+cabinet, 2 microphones
AmpliTube FREE for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store 


AmpliTube LE: 5 stompboxes, 1 amplifier + cabinet, 2 microphones - $2.99/&#8364;2.39
AmpliTube LE for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store


AmpliTube: 11 stompboxes, 5 amps + cabinets, 2 microphones - $19.99/&#8364;15.99
AmpliTube for iPhone, iPod touch, and iPad on the iTunes App Store

And still lots of great reviews coming in: AmpliTube iRig


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 22, 2010)

The iPad native version of AmpliTube is in the App Store now too for those with iPad. Here's a cool "picture-in-picture" video that creates a looped-style piece, done with AmpliTube iRig (on iPhone): 

Also, check out Dave Matthews Band bassist Stefan Lessard showing off iRig (getting some convincing DMB tones out of iRig) and also showing off his live rig using Mac Minis and AmpliTube/Ampeg SVX! DMB Bassist Creates High Tech Tunes - NY1


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 24, 2010)

Here's a new review that's quite flattering, comparing it to some hardware and software counterparts: 
*Amplitube iRig for iPad Part 1*


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 26, 2010)

and a nice demo with the guitars done in AmpliTube iRig: http://bit.ly/steeleirig


----------



## DanWilson (Jul 27, 2010)

I got mine! it rocks! they have it here:
Portland Music Company - Amplitube I-Rig, Mobile Guitar Interface and App for iPhone , iPod Touch and iPad


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 27, 2010)

DanWilson said:


> I got mine! it rocks! they have it here:
> Portland Music Company - Amplitube I-Rig, Mobile Guitar Interface and App for iPhone , iPod Touch and iPad


Thanks, Dan! Glad to hear and thank you for sharing a place to get AmpliTube iRig.


----------



## MetalDaze (Jul 28, 2010)

I just bought one here yesterday....free shipping and no tax (outside of NY).

IK Multimedia AmpliTube iRig IP-IRIG-PLG-IN - B&H Photo Video

Unfortunately, I just checked back and they are out of stock now.


----------



## Jeffw65 (Jul 28, 2010)

ZigZag said:


> Awesome video of Richard Fortus! Need that speaker set up he has in addition to the iRig!



Anybody know what that speaker is? Or something that would be similar?


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 29, 2010)

dmccarthy said:


> I just bought one here yesterday....free shipping and no tax (outside of NY).
> 
> IK Multimedia AmpliTube iRig IP-IRIG-PLG-IN - B&H Photo Video
> 
> Unfortunately, I just checked back and they are out of stock now.


They should get more soon. There was a production run of thousands more that recently came in to our offices and should be at the dealers soon if not already.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 29, 2010)

Jeffw65 said:


> Anybody know what that speaker is? Or something that would be similar?


I don't know - I think someone identified it (and priced at about $200, too) but I can't find the post now!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jul 30, 2010)

1.0.1 AmpliTube For iPhone update is available


> - general reliability improvements
> - improved usability with cycling gear selection
> - iPhone 4 compatible



Also, please update and update reviews/ratings (or review/rate if you have not already done so: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/amplitube/id373524000?mt=8


----------



## Jeffw65 (Aug 1, 2010)

I can get mu iRig working thru my iPad, but on my iPhone no sound from guitar. The demos play ok. Obviously not a problem with the iRig, but any ideas?


----------



## Captain Axx (Aug 1, 2010)

i'd love this to be made on the ipad, imagine the possibilities! 
*drooling at mouth*


----------



## IK Multimedia (Aug 1, 2010)

Jeffw65 said:


> I can get mu iRig working thru my iPad, but on my iPhone no sound from guitar. The demos play ok. Obviously not a problem with the iRig, but any ideas?


Clean out the input jack on the iPhone. I had lots of lint/dust in mine and we've seen this preclude sound before.


----------



## MetalDaze (Aug 3, 2010)

Got my iRig yesterday. Works like a champ. Combining the distortion pedal with the lead amp in the free version of the app isn't very high gain. I imagine that's why they have a 'metal' amp sim. Haven't decided yet if I should pay the $2.99 for that or go all in for $20.

Question for IK Multimedia: Can you play through the iPhone speaker? It seems like only headphones or through an external amp.


----------



## Evil7 (Aug 3, 2010)

So im guessing with the correct convirsion cable this can be ran direct line into a P.A. system for a live concert performance. 

Here is an idea for development. Create an "iPedal" that plugs into the "iRIG" for controling the stomp boxes all at once in a chain. Maybe for the "iRIG II" ??? 
Opens the market to sell more hardware!!  
Im sure this would also take a little more software development, but would be really usefull for a musician.
EDIT- This Ipedal should also be powered charging base for the IPhone. Thank you! 
I am open to doantions for my ideas lol


----------



## victim5150 (Aug 12, 2010)

Finally got the cables I needed to hook up the iRig to the PA system at our rehearsal studio. We have a full JBL Pro Series PA with a Midas board. It sounded killer. The guys in my band we're blown away. I was jamming to some backing tracks and some mp3's as the guys walked in for practice. They about died when I showed them that it was my iPhone. They couldn't believe it. It sounded really good. I have no doubt now that I could use this at a show as a back up rig if God forbid something happened to my amp. I could plug this up to the PA and finish a set or show. An emergency backup rig that fits in your back pocket. Sweeeeet!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Aug 16, 2010)

dmccarthy said:


> Got my iRig yesterday. Works like a champ. Combining the distortion pedal with the lead amp in the free version of the app isn't very high gain. I imagine that's why they have a 'metal' amp sim. Haven't decided yet if I should pay the $2.99 for that or go all in for $20.
> 
> Question for IK Multimedia: Can you play through the iPhone speaker? It seems like only headphones or through an external amp.


Once iRig is plugged in, it is just like a set of headphones being plugged in and you cannot listen through the speaker. You can go out to whatever you'd like through the headphone out on the iRig though. Thanks!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Aug 16, 2010)

and WOW thanks for the kind words and great ideas! I know we'd love to have more control options available and maybe even automation so keep your eyes and ears peeled!

Also, we've updated the Free and LE versions to 1.0.2 to fix an issue some folks were having with add-on gear not showing up. Please update ASAP if using either of these versions.

Plus, we've launched an iRig summer contest so if you'd like to win one of 10 prizes (including StompIO, AmpliTube 3, and more) take a look at IK Multimedia - iRig Today Contest

Thanks!


----------



## heyimdallas (Aug 16, 2010)

Haha, I'd just really love to see someone go up onstage at a show with an iPod, plug it into the PA, and play a show with it :b


----------



## IK Multimedia (Aug 23, 2010)

heyimdallas said:


> Haha, I'd just really love to see someone go up onstage at a show with an iPod, plug it into the PA, and play a show with it :b


That has been done a few times, there's someone about to tour using it. Though you know that onstage pics would surely be a BIG contender for the contest. Might be nice, use iRig on stage then win a StompIO and use THAT for future gigs?


----------



## Customisbetter (Sep 5, 2010)

I just received my adapter and holy shit shit is cool. The Delay is super lush. I will be ordering more stuff soon.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Sep 9, 2010)

Customisbetter said:


> I just received my adapter and holy shit shit is cool. The Delay is super lush. I will be ordering more stuff soon.


Thank you. That's something that I think is true too, but we don't hear about it a lot for some reason. The delay is awesome.


----------



## romeo623 (Oct 11, 2010)

+1 Amplitube iRig for Android!!!


----------



## Adversor (Oct 11, 2010)

I think a lot of fellows here are waiting for an update making the iRig able to load custom impulses. Sooner or later it will be done I am sure, but when?


----------



## Evil7 (Oct 11, 2010)

When will this thing be updated to brew beers?


----------



## scottro202 (Oct 13, 2010)

IK Multimedia said:


> That has been done a few times, there's someone about to tour using it. Though you know that onstage pics would surely be a BIG contender for the contest. Might be nice, use iRig on stage then win a StompIO and use THAT for future gigs?



You can use the StompIO with it? Dude, that's freakin sweet.


----------



## snuif09 (Oct 14, 2010)

just got an android phone so please release this for android too lol


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 1, 2010)

They released a new version (2) a few days ago. See what's new below:


5 new stomp effects available as in-app purchase
Improved sound with DSP parts derived from Amplitube 3 and T-Racks 3 for Mac/PC Apps
Built-in recorder with re-amping
Multitrack recorder with 4 tracks and master FX section with 3 effects available as in-app purchase
Export your recordings and mixes as high quality audio files or send them by email as MP3s
Import songs as backing tracks directly from your iPod library on your device or your computer using file sharing or Wi-Fi
SpeedTrainer for slow down/speed up imported songs without affecting the pitch
Up to 50 songs can now be imported
New preset naming feature
New Setup panel including input and output level controls
Scrollable menu for easier and faster gear selection in the FX and AMP sections
I downloaded the update and played around with it. Looks like I am going to have to upgrade to the 4-track. This is awesome!


----------



## capoeiraesp (Nov 1, 2010)

You have to pay for most of the new stuff. Nothing much new that's free. When u click on the new section it's difficult to navigate away from without it wanting you to pay for new add ons.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Nov 29, 2010)

capoeiraesp said:


> You have to pay for most of the new stuff. Nothing much new that's free. When u click on the new section it's difficult to navigate away from without it wanting you to pay for new add ons.


Just saw this... so recording/reamping, DSP derived from AmpliTube 3 (major sound improvement) and almost every feature requested in the free update isn't much new? The only things that are optional (you are under no obligation to buy) are the 5 new stomps and 4-track recording, the latter allows you to get a 4-track recording system that rivals full apps that JUST do recording but you get all the great gear in AmpliTube on top of that. Do the other recording apps have top amp/fx sims built in?

The issue with the add-on popups has been addressed, as it was a bug that when the device thought the connection was dropped this would happen so we identified and updated in days.


----------



## MetalDaze (Nov 29, 2010)

capoeiraesp said:


> You have to pay for most of the new stuff. Nothing much new that's free. When u click on the new section it's difficult to navigate away from without it wanting you to pay for new add ons.


 
Yep, kind of sucks, right? It's one thing to pay extra for something like the 4 track recording, but they have set this up to be a nickel and dime operation. Want the new eq? 3 bucks...oh wait, you want parametric and graphic? $6. 

I think this is an especially bad pricing model for people who spent the $20 for the full version.

It also sucks that if you fat finger the screen and hit some of the new features you have to be diligent not to accidently buy them. They should have put all of that 'up sell' stuff on another screen.

Anyone run into this with AmpKit?


----------



## Hollowway (Nov 29, 2010)

Ah, I'm not too worried about it. AmpKit, the Peavey alternative, gets up to $100 if you purchase all the pedals and amps. but realistically I doubt any of us are going to get all of the amps and pedals just for practice. And if we want to record with it then it's actually a bargain. 
For IK, how come you guys aren't doing amp specific models? There's just the metal amp. In AmpKit there are 6505+, 6534+, rectifier, etc., and it's fun to play with those specific presets. Anyway, just my $ .02.


----------



## IK Multimedia (Dec 9, 2010)

We may have some surprised for specific models, don't worry - we know that Fender, Ampeg, GK, Trace Elliot, other TBA choose us for official models of their amps and we'll oblige them on any platform they wish for sure.

Here's something new we've posted: IK Multimedia&#039;s Photos - Wall Photos | Facebook


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Dec 10, 2010)

Any plans to bring this to the Android platform?


----------



## nroscoe (Dec 24, 2010)

I'm another Apple hater and Android user. Android is the fastest growing mobile OS and long term with wipe the floor with iPhone. It's only a question of time now before Line6 come out with similar on Android - hope you guys at IK don't miss the opportunity!


----------



## IK Multimedia (Jan 6, 2011)

nroscoe said:


> I'm another Apple hater and Android user. Android is the fastest growing mobile OS and long term with wipe the floor with iPhone. It's only a question of time now before Line6 come out with similar on Android - hope you guys at IK don't miss the opportunity!


We'll take an opportunity, however there are documented problems with the Android OS not providing the low-latency audio needed for applications like AmpliTube. Even with the new promising update, there are apparently still some issues to be worked out. When a full implementation of low-latency audio is available in a version of the OS that is actually installed in a large part of the user base we'll be able to consider it a viable platform. The last update was promising but alas a letdown. Trust me, we wouldn't ignore a viable market.

So unfortunately, hater or not, there is at least one known area that Android OS doesn't wipe the floor with iOS as you state.


----------



## haldroid (Apr 9, 2011)

I have been reading up on this thread and would like to promote an app called Ghettoamp that I just released on the Android Market.

Ghettoamp is a pocket amplifier and can be used together with either an acoustic guitar (via the built-in microphone on the phone) or with an electric guitar with an adapter like irig.

Three amplifier types are implemented: clean, crunch and overdrive.

The app uses the current Android SDK and minimizes latency by utilizing the best possible sample rate. This however still leads to delay that can not be worked around until the Android SDK provides a more low level way to process audio.

I plan to update the app when updates to Android SDK that adresses the low level audio issues are released.

Ghettoamp webpage: Ghettoamp - The pocket guitar amplifier for Android


----------

